# I wonder if the ACLU will come to their rescue?



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

*U.S. Flag Banned Amid Racial Tensions*

LONGMONT, Colo. (April 1) - Dozens of high school students protested a temporary school policy forbidding students from displaying the U.S. flag - as well as flags from other countries - amid racial tensions following immigration rallies.

Skyline High School Principal Tom Stumpf said American flags were brazenly waved in the faces of Hispanic students and in one case a Mexican flag was thrown into the face of another student.

"When it involves the American flag and its abuse in vilifying other people, we simply will not tolerate it," Stumpf said. "They were using the symbol derisively as misguided patriotism."

Students were warned about the policy Friday and several were suspended, although Stumpf would not provide details. Then, about 100 students protested during lunch time.

Student Dustin Carlson told Denver station KCNC-TV that he was suspended for two days.

"I'm getting suspended for it and personally I think that's uncalled for," he said. "If this country means freedom, then why can't we fly our own flag? It's ridiculous."

Thousands of high school students Friday in California, Texas, Nevada and other states protested the tough immigration laws proposed in the House. Some waved Mexican flags and carried signs saying "We are not criminals."

On Monday, about 150 high school students, including some from Skyline, protested in Longmont.

"People are taking it to a whole other level," said Laura Avitia. "I don't think they know why we were protesting."

04/01/06 04:49 EST

I am not gonna hold my breath on this one...since it is not trying to degrade the flag, only embrace it. They're too busy out there hack-sawing crosses off the head stones of our Military Soldiers....

Jeff Given


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Goose Huntin' Machine said:


> "People are taking it to a whole other level," said Laura Avitia. "I don't think they know why we were protesting."


Why is it MExican kids can protest for days and this doesnt come up, but a few American kids protest for a good cause, and they are accused of being stupid.

I live in Vegas and I got hung up in all kinds of traffic snarls yesterday for these damn protests. Not once did I see a Mexican flying an American flag saying they were Americans too. I just saw a bunch of Mexican flags and people saying they deserve rights too.

They are right of course. They deserve the right to work legally, pay taxes to support the programs that benefit them, like healthcare and schools for instance. Just fill out the damned paperwork and do it the way the rest of the people that have built this country for the last couple centuries have done!

I say come here legally, learn the language, and pay taxes! Im not anti-immigration, Im anti-mexican invasion!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If they want to display the American flag they should be allowed to. The claims that it is being used to vilify Americans is weak. Then again I also support the right to burn the flag. The whole idea here seems to be that they want to ban showing the Mexican flag, but if they only do that they will appear to be bigots, so they decided to ban all flags.

Edited for relevancy


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Did you not just miss the thread up top? The American Flag was BANNED from the school. No burning, no flying.

Jeff Given


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I just woke up, I caught that they were banned from flying flags of other countries, I'll give it another read.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I caught that they were banned from flying flags of other countries, I'll give it another read.


Hey I got a crazy idea, why don't you give that a try every time instead of "I just woke up" or "I just skimmed over it". :lame:


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm wondering why kids, juveniles, those not yet allowed to vote, own firearms, and fight for their country are allowed any rights or priviledges at all? Ok, I know that sounds extreeme, but I was thinking that I'd like to see our kids properly educated on matters of science, language, math, government and history so they could protest from and educated point of view.
I've noted before that I am not a father so I may well speak in total ignorance, but I thought that if my kid was caught with any kind of flag at school, I'd want to talk to them about why they were waving a flag instead of passing intermediate algebra. 
Does any body else have any thoughts about kids protesting anything other than the lunch menu at school?


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

AP, they really do not have all the same rights as you and I. They cannot buy guns, they are not permitted to a trial by their peers...there are a few others, but I do not have the motivation to think others up.

But to restrict them from waving their flag is a bit of a stretch. They pledge the flag every morning. They are taught honor towards the flag. It's part of our Society...think of when you were in the Boy Scouts.

Jeff Given


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

GHM,
No argument from me.
I can see how a student could use these kinds of issues to continue their education in government and history. And you're right, we are taught from birth to respect, honor, and display the flag. 
However, I think most may well agree that the classroom, and the students butt being quietly in it is the best place and way to learn the mechanics of language, biology, law and geometry. An uneducated person cannot protest or debate effectively. (look at me, case in point,) A student not focusing on classes because of extra curricular activities is not being educated, therefore that student will not be able to,...........
I'll stretch things one more. If a university education costs $25k per year, a student attends for 180 days, that's almost $140.00 per day of instruction. If the student spends the day, days or weeks demonstrating, occupying administration office buildings, holding "love in's" and other extra curricular activities, how much did that cost their parents based on a daily rate?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Gun Owner said:


> Goose Huntin' Machine said:
> 
> 
> > "People are taking it to a whole other level," said Laura Avitia. "I don't think they know why we were protesting."
> ...


Exactly! I was wondering if anyone else caught the irony that they were waving Mexican flags. THAT told me alot about what their true agenda is... If they would have ONLY been waving American flags that would have spoke volumes for me that they have American pride and want to become a genuine American citizen.

Instead, they are simply proving that they are invading the USA for purely selfish goals, not registering, benefitting from our social programs, leeching off the system as they don't contribute into it....

AND they are protesting to be given rights (using our constitionally guranteed right to protest with free speech) to GIVE them rights they haven't deserved by first cheating the system to gain entry into the US.

Why should the American people have compassion? We are rewarding cheaters....

.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Exactly! I was wondering if anyone else caught the irony that they were waving Mexican flags. THAT told me alot about what their true agenda is... If they would have ONLY been waving American flags that would have spoke volumes for me that they have American pride and want to become a genuine American citizen.


Assimilating is neither required nor does it necessitate giving up one's culture.



> Why should the American people have compassion? We are rewarding cheaters....


Agreed, they don't gain any of our rights until they go through the same process every other legal immigrant had to go through.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> > Exactly! I was wondering if anyone else caught the irony that they were waving Mexican flags. THAT told me alot about what their true agenda is... If they would have ONLY been waving American flags that would have spoke volumes for me that they have American pride and want to become a genuine American citizen.
> 
> 
> Assimilating is neither required nor does it necessitate giving up one's culture.
> ...


Gee ya know... I only saw Mexican flags wave, no Indian, No Somali, No (Pick your favorite other country of high immigrants) waving flags. Why is there only Mexican flags being waved?

Could it be that they only care about their illegal methodology of entry being preserved as a way of life?

You darn right they NEED to assimilate MT! Why in the heck do we have them take a test to get in? Do YOU realize the "official" process of becoming a legal citizen? Done any homework projects on the subject?

Let me tell you MT. It should be the REQUIREMENT of every immigrant that WANTS to become an American citizen to ASSIMILATE into our country. THAT very fact is the biggest problem I see with our immigration policies. Every person that wants to come here should be put thru a rigorous set of procedures to ensure they have the necessary skills to become a productive citizen. Far too often we let people in who are not prepared for the American way of life. Consequently they immediately are taught how to start leeching off the American Buffet (Welfare) system. They can't speak the language, understand our laws, or know our history. As a result, our country is having more and more issues with paying the burden of a welfare system out of control, gvmt waste from social programs, school systems(teachers) who are struggling to teach children who can't understand and hold the class progress up, increases in racial/cultural issues with those who wish to complain that we need to go to a completely politically correct society so that noone from other places could possibly be offended. We hunters even have issues from those that don't wish to "Assimilate" with Hmong hunters who seem to be clueless and have a genuine disregard/disrespect with our natural resources and hunting laws, and continually overharvest, disregard tresspass laws and then claim "ignorance" to our laws.

Yes MT assimilation is indeed a MAJOR goal of immigration.....

:eyeroll:


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

Assimilation can occur with holding ones beliefs and culture, it just has to be modified, somehow, everyone in the 1800's and early 1900's seemed to understand this, you don't speak english you don't succeed in our society, nor should you. Many Germans, Irish, Polish, you name it came across, and realized you had to work hard, pay your taxes, learn the language to succeed here. No more languages on ballots, instructions, etc other than english. Why should they learn the language when we don't make them to get by in this country. Waving the mexican flag proves one thing, they are mexicans, americans second(maybe) kick them out of the country until they want to be AMERICANS


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> You darn right they NEED to assimilate MT! Why in the heck do we have them take a test to get in? Do YOU realize the "official" process of becoming a legal citizen? Done any homework projects on the subject?


No, one does not need to. It is a choice and I prefer it, but I'm not going to tell someone to drop their culture. I actually do know a little about the process of becoming a citizen because my European history and government teacher is an immigrant from Greece. He discusses the issue and the hoops one has to jump through to become a citizen rather frequently.



> It should be the REQUIREMENT of every immigrant that WANTS to become an American citizen to ASSIMILATE into our country. THAT very fact is the biggest problem I see with our immigration policies.


That is because you are a bigot.



> Every person that wants to come here should be put thru a rigorous set of procedures to ensure they have the necessary skills to become a productive citizen.


Assimilation and becoming a productive citizen are entirely unrelated.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

"Assimilation can occur with holding ones beliefs and culture, it just has to be modified, somehow, everyone in the 1800's and early 1900's seemed to understand this, you don't speak english you don't succeed in our society, nor should you. Many Germans, Irish, Polish, you name it came across, and realized you had to work hard, pay your taxes, learn the language to succeed here. No more languages on ballots, instructions, etc other than english. Why should they learn the language when we don't make them to get by in this country. Waving the mexican flag proves one thing, they are mexicans, americans second(maybe) kick them out of the country until they want to be AMERICANS"

Tech, you hit the hooker on the head! When my Grandfather came to America, it was either learn the language and assimilate or starve to death (it was during the Great Depression, they subsided on fish-eye soup).


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> > It should be the REQUIREMENT of every immigrant that WANTS to become an American citizen to ASSIMILATE into our country. THAT very fact is the biggest problem I see with our immigration policies.
> 
> 
> That is because you are a bigot.


Wow MT. You are so clueless it pains me.

Let see... Bigot..Webster's definition....

Main Entry: big·ot 
Pronunciation: 'bi-g&t
Function: noun
Etymology: Middle French, hypocrite, bigot
: *a person obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices*

I would think that based on this definition that *YOU* are the bigot! Even when proven that your position has inaccurate facts you obstinately stick to your opinion... sounds like word for word to me..

:rollin:

MT this definition describes you to perfection! hhahaahahaha

You need to learn the definiton better kid. Your hatred of my ability to debate you doesn't allow for you to see the trees from the forest. :eyeroll:



Militant_Tiger said:


> > Every person that wants to come here should be put thru a rigorous set of procedures to ensure they have the necessary skills to become a productive citizen.
> 
> 
> Assimilation and becoming a productive citizen are entirely unrelated.


 :eyeroll: MT I would suggest that maybe you shouldn't take a position on every topic posted here. Your lack of knowledge on certain topics really exposes you to unnecessary ridicule. That quote of yours speaks volumes to this point ....


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I am willing to accept the facts when I have been proven wrong. I also try to be accepting of other cultures, religions and beliefs so long as they do not infringe upon my own. You on the other hand take very radical (every bit as radical as terrorists) stances on issues and refuse to admit when you have been proven wrong.



> MT I would suggest that maybe you shouldn't take a position on every topic posted here. Your lack of knowledge on certain topics really exposes you to unnecessary ridicule. That quote of yours speaks volumes to this point ....


I see, so unless one gives up their culture they cannot be a productive member of society? That is nonsensical.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Benny, you're just as bad as MT (I think they're one of the same by the way! :beer: ).

*Anyways*, sticking an American flag in somebody's face and calling them derogatory names is not acceptable.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Ben Elli said:


> Militant_Tiger said:
> 
> 
> > > It should be the REQUIREMENT of every immigrant that WANTS to become an American citizen to ASSIMILATE into our country. THAT very fact is the biggest problem I see with our immigration policies.
> ...


MT has also called me a BIGOT on several occasions; another moronic comment coming from the BIGGEST BIGOT I've ever seen! uke:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Assimilation and becoming a productive citizen are entirely unrelated.


That is completely and utterly wrong.

One must assimilate, its the way things are. If they want the rights of an American, They must become Americans. That in and of itself means they cannot call themselves Mexicans. If they are Mexicans, then they should be in Mexico.

My family hails from Europe mostly. I dont call myself a German, an Irishman, or a Dane. My Grandma moved here from Canada, I dont call myself a Canadian. I am an American!

Being an American doesnt mean you have to discard your culture. You can be an American and speak spanish (though I do believe english should be mandatory), like mariachi music, cook spicy food and even have pride in your heritage. But you are still an American!

The problem most of us have with the situation at hand is even natural born US citizens lay claim to being a Mexican before being an American, especially these teenagers that were protesting.

Even this BS hyphenated crap has to go. You are not an African-American, a Spanish-American or an Asian-American. You are either an American or your not. To try and rationalize this is pure utter crap that ultimately leads to division in our country.

Again, to sum all this up. Be who you wanna be, but be it as an American!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Militant_Tiger wrote:
> 
> Quote:
> It should be the REQUIREMENT of every immigrant that WANTS to become an American citizen to ASSIMILATE into our country. THAT very fact is the biggest problem I see with our immigration policies.
> ...


Many of these people have a very destructive culture. The Hmong are coming into North Dakota from the cities and they are not taking one or two walleye over their limit of five, they are taking walleye and other fish in the hundreds for home use and evidently sale. Do you remember the fellow who trespassed in Wisconsin then killed a few people. The same family as the ones raping the fisheries at Devils Lake, North Dakota.

You darn right they better learn to fit in. If they brake the law culture is no excuse. They call America the melting pot for a reason. People come here to be Americans. Many retain their culture, as they should if the desire, but they don't live it day to day. If we get any further carried away with minority rights soon the winner of our elections will be the one with the least votes. Dumb, but it follows the same train of thought.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Being an American doesnt mean you have to discard your culture. You can be an American and speak spanish (though I do believe english should be mandatory), like mariachi music, cook spicy food and even have pride in your heritage. But you are still an American!


I couldn't agree more, which is precisely why assimilation is not necessary to be a productive member of society. Maybe you guys should set the definition of assimilate before you defend it to the hilt.



> You darn right they better learn to fit in. If they brake the law culture is no excuse.


Absolutely not, which is why I would never suggest such a thing.

It is good that Americans don't commit crime.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> > You darn right they better learn to fit in. If they brake the law culture is no excuse.
> 
> 
> Absolutely not, which is why I would never suggest such a thing.
> ...


Whats with the last line? No one is saying Americans are perfect, were simply stating quite truthfully that illegal aliens are lawbreakers. Short of being antagonistic, what purpose does that last line serve?

Seems to me you just dragged regular Americans through the dirt to make a point.

As for what assimilation means....

Speak english - Conduct your day to day buisness in a mannor that anyone else can interact with you. You're not a productive member of society if you walk into a store and get angry at the man behind the counter because he "no habla espanol" Any one else also notice how much better an immigrants english gets once they realize its in their best interest to not play the "I no undastand" game?

Learn to drive - In Mexico, a car crash is a felony. So they all drive pretty much how they want, knowing that everyone is watching out or them because of the punishment involved. Left turns from the right hand lane, running red lights, backing up on the freeway.... All Legal in Mexico. NOT HERE!!! Asians are very much the same way, as that is also how they drive in their home countries. Works fine for them there, but they simply cannot do it here.

Leave the family home - Why is it you can go to Wal-Mart at any given time of day, and run into a family of 12 clogging an aisle while one old lady compares the softness of 4 different kinds of toilet paper? Im all for family togetherness, but c'mon, theres a time and place for everything, Wal-Mart is not the place to spend time with your kids.

The horn is NOT a doorbell - This is more of a personal pet peave, and I've tried to find out why they do this, and still have no answer. I have 2 entirely seperate Mexican familes across the street from me. One guy leans his on his horn every night between 11:30 and 12:30 so his wife will wake up and open the door for him. The other neighbor, for reasons not known by me, has guests that honk when they pull up, then get out of the car and ring the doorbell! Are they announcing that they are not immigration? What the hell!?

This is really turning into a rant, so Im gonna quit for now. But if you lived where I do, you'd be ****** too.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> No one is saying Americans are perfect, were simply stating quite truthfully that illegal aliens are lawbreakers. Short of being antagonistic, what purpose does that last line serve?


Classic Republican tactic, dont' argue the point, change it and argue the rhetoric. We are talking about assimilation, not illegal aliens. My claim was that Americans commit no less crime than others who have refused to assimilate. Even such, you would be hard pressed to prove that illegals commit more crime.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Even such, you would be hard pressed to prove that illegals commit more crime.


No I wouldnt.

An Illegal immigrant doing nothing but sitting here and typing on a computer like I am right now is breaking the law, because they are illegal.

Im going to work in a few minutes, and the money I earn will have taxes taken out, unlike an illegal.

I'll be driving to work too, in an insured car. Illegals are more often than not driving uninsured vehicles, as they are all unlicensed. They are also 10 times more likely to leave the scene of an accident for fear of being deported. I actually had a woman try to leave while I was standing next to her open car door asking if she was ok after she had rear ended someone in front of my house. She looked at me with big scared eyes and said someting along the lines of "I cant be here." She threw the car in gear, and stamped the gas, dragging me up the street. The only reason Im alive is I was able to reach the keys and shut the ignition off.

Gee. Wasnt very "hard pressed" at all...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You got me there, I was thinking along the lines of robbery and murder.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

You gotta look at the big picture my friend.


----------

